
Show HN: Proof-of-Work Vote counter widget - indutny
https://indutny.github.io/vote.wdgt/
======
ic4l
Interesting but can still be spammed, we need both techniques in play. This
plus cookie/ip tagging.

    
    
        for (let i = 0; i < 20; i++) (() => {
        	const elem = document.querySelector('.votewdgt');
        	let widget = new VoteWidget(elem);
        
        	function vote () {
        		console.log('voted');
        		widget._state.voted = false;
        		widget.vote(vote);	
        	}
        	vote();
        })()

